# Pitbull??



## NVEOUS (Sep 24, 2011)

I bought my girl from a gentleman and was told she was a "Pit Bull".... I saw pictures of the parents, but i have no papers or any idea of pedigree so I know there's really no way to tell for sure.

I just took her to the vet this morning and at 8 months old she weighs 56.7 lbs!! I am beggining to wonder if she is a Pit bull x Am Bulldog mix.?? I am just unsure about it. She has the ticking on her skin. Not on her fur just like an Am Bully. And she weighs more than my Am Bully does. Then again her facial structure looks like an APBT.... If she is an Am bully its not going to upset me at all. I love her no matter what. I was just wanting some opinions as to what others think. Thanks in advance.

Her is a link to pictures of her. 
http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/40238-meet-myiah.html#post483937

Im not sure if having her on a good food from the time I got her would have anything to do with her size. But I have fed Natural Balance since she was 7 weeks old.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I have heard some kinds of Am bully's getting over 100lns, depends on what they were bred with I believe. Not sure about the bulldog mix question, others have way more experience with them. She is beautiful, but you are right, unless you know her parents lineage or see the papers, you never can tell. You have a beautiful girl though 

I used blue buffalo but there that is also a top rated food you have her on. If she is doing well, you should be good.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Sorry without papers there is no way to tell if its APBT { which by that weight its most likely no , or atleast not pure} or am buly, or american bulldog ect , Id classify as an bully mix breed, or mutt . He is a cute dog though and im sure will be the best pet you could ask for.


----------

